# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  اثر انگشت

## faeze abbasi

سلام دوستان.من میخوام یه سیستم برا شناسایی اثر انگشت افراد کار کنم.یه اطلاعات محدود و کلی کسب کردم.نمیدونم چطور عملا باید کارو شروع کنم.اگه کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

همانطور که قبلاً هم خدمتتون عرض کردم بایستی در ابتدا مشخص کنید روی کدام بخش از fingerprint recognition می خواهید کار انجام بدید.
- سخت افزار : سخت افزار های مورد نیاز برای دریافت اسکنر .که در یک حالت از live scan استفاده میشه و در حالت دوم کارتکس را با اسکنر های معمولی اسکنر می کنند حداقل dpi برای پردازش 500 هستش. این اخذ به صورت تک انگشت و 10 انگشت هستش که 10 انگشت را درفایل هایی به نام nist ذخیره می کنند. در ضمن در فیلد fingerprint اثر انگشت را با فرمت WSQ فشرده سازی می کنند که فرمتی شبیه به jpep2000 می باشد.

- قطعه بندی (segmentation): یعنی در تصویر کارتکس موقعیت اثرات انگشت را در جاهای مختلف کارتکس پیدا کنید و در live scan هم فقط ناحیه اثر انگشت را برش بزنید و یا 4 انگشت را به درستی تفکیک کنید.


3- نرمالایز کردن تصاویر بدست آمده.

4- محاسبه کیفیت تصویر اثر انگشت برای محاسبه کیفیت در اغلب روش ها از فرکانس ridge و valley استفاده می کنند.

5- مرحله ارتقاء تصویر (enhnacement) که در این مرحله با استفاده از فیلتر گابور در جهت های مختلف تصویر نرمالایز شده را بهبود می بخشند.

6- محاسبه مپ Orientation با استفاده از blockwise PCA یا با استفاده از blockwise gradient می باشد.

7-ایجاد تصویر skeleton برای محاسبه feature های اثر انگشت

8-محاسبه feature های اثرانگشت به نام minutia


9- تعیین  نقاط singular points .این نقاط از روی  orientat map  بدست می آید محل هایی که در آن تغییرات شدیدی در orientation صورت می گیرد که این نقاط به 2 دسته core و delta تقسیم بندی می گردد.
10 -تعیین کلاس اثرانشگت از طریق تحلیل نسبت قرار گیری core و delta ها نسبت به یکدیگر.

----------


## faeze abbasi

ممنون از پاسختون.

 درواقع اگر بخوام دقیق تو ضیح بدم ،میخوام روی سیستمی کار کنم که یه سری تصویر از اثر انگشت تو یه دیتا بیسس داره و در نهایت  با دادن یه تصویر به اون،بتونه تشخیص بده کدو تصویر از دیتا بیس هست؟


دقیقا نمیدونم شامل کدوم مباحثی که اشاره کردین میشه.


مشکل دومم هم اینه که نمیدونم از متلب استفاده کنم بهتره یا با Cکد بزنم؟


ممنون  باز هم

----------


## faeze abbasi

یعنی یکی نیس دست آدمو بگیره ؟؟!!!یعنی واقعا سوال من جواب نداشت؟!


من نمیدونم  مگه بقیه از کجا کارو شروع کردن؟!!اشکال میپرسم واقعا کسی نیس کمک کنه؟!!!

):  ):

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> یعنی یکی نیس دست آدمو بگیره ؟؟!!!یعنی واقعا سوال من جواب نداشت؟!
> 
> 
> من نمیدونم  مگه بقیه از کجا کارو شروع کردن؟!!اشکال میپرسم واقعا کسی نیس کمک کنه؟!!!
> 
> ):  ):


چطور بایست جواب داد شما یک سوال کلی پرسیدید قاعدتاً یک جواب کلی هم داره .همان مطالبی که در بالا ذکر شد بعلاوه الگوریتم matching .
الگوریتم matching هم مبحث دینامیک پروگرامینگ یه چیزی تو مایه های viterbi.
اگر مایلید از engine مربوط به FBA به نام NIST هم می تونید استفاده کنید که open source هستش.

----------

